# Fish Compatibility?



## bigfish93 (Jul 7, 2009)

As some of you may have heard. I am setting up a 20 gallon high aquarium. My next project for it is the DIY lighting, but I want to plant the tank according to the needs of the fish. So the type of plants I get depends on the fish and the type of light I set up depends on the plants. So I started thinking ahead about what kind of fish I am going to get. After some research, I would like to get 1 Honey Gourami, 6-7 neon tetra, and MTS. From what I read these fish are compatible. Is that right?


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

From looking at the profiles, it looks like these fish would work alright. I am sure someone else will chime in if there would be a problem.


----------



## bigfish93 (Jul 7, 2009)

Instead of the Honey Gourami, I would like to go with a Dwarf Gourami.


----------



## Quantum (Jul 23, 2011)

Be sure to research the Dwarf Gourami (good info in the profile section), most sources say that it is not a very good fish for community tank. 

My own experience with these is that their reputation is well deserved. Never had the Honey Gourami, but it seems to be a better choice.

Also, not sure what your plans are for lighting, but a dual incandescent socket from the hardware store attached to your hood (nice work btw) with two 13-15 watt CFLs would work great and not cost much money.


----------



## Jbrofish8 (Jul 7, 2011)

My sister has a pair of Honey Gourami with a shoal of black neon tetras and there are no issues there. Ive also read that dwarf gourami can be aggressive.. Id go with the Honeys for sure. Its a safer bet.

Also you could put a pair of honey's in the 20g (male and female).


----------



## Quantum (Jul 23, 2011)

this is kind of what I was thinking about for the socket, not sure about the wiring though, seems like these use to be available with a plug already attached


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

While Gourami and tetra's both enjoy softer acidic water,the warmer temps that Gourami enjoy would not suit the neon's in my opinion.
Gourmai enjoy 78 to 82 degree's F while neon's enjoy cooler 74 to 76 degree's F.
Rummy nose or Cardinal tetra's would be my choice in warmer temps.
Honey gourami would be my choice over Colisa Ialia, many of which are prone to mycobacterium and or Iridovirus which is said to be for all general purposes untreatable.


----------



## bigfish93 (Jul 7, 2009)

Any suggestion of tank mates for my neons? The tank will be heavily planted with floating plants to reduce the lighting. It will also be calm water (I am using a sponge filter so there is little to no current). Obviously the water conditions are setup for the requirements of the neons. I was thinking maybe a bolivian Ram? Thanks in advance


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

bigfish93 said:


> Any suggestion of tank mates for my neons? The tank will be heavily planted with floating plants to reduce the lighting. It will also be calm water (I am using a sponge filter so there is little to no current). Obviously the water conditions are setup for the requirements of the neons. I was thinking maybe a bolivian Ram? Thanks in advance


I think a 20g tall is a bit small for a Bolivian; I cannot picture my Bolivian Ram at 3+ inches in my 20g.


----------



## bigfish93 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the help everyone! After looking through some videos on youtube, I have decided to just go with a big group of neon tetras. A big group of them is really cool to watch. This way I can make the tank perfect for the neons without worrying about any other species. I was thinking about 11-12 neon tetras? I want a big group but I don't want my tank to look like a holding tank (like the ones at petsmart, walmart, etc.). Does that sound like a good number?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

bigfish93 said:


> Thanks for all the help everyone! After looking through some videos on youtube, I have decided to just go with a big group of neon tetras. A big group of them is really cool to watch. This way I can make the tank perfect for the neons without worrying about any other species. I was thinking about 11-12 neon tetras? I want a big group but I don't want my tank to look like a holding tank (like the ones at petsmart, walmart, etc.). Does that sound like a good number?


That should work, with the live plants. You can add some substrate-type fish, I always think they add character to characin displays, and the small catfish I'm thinking of do not contribute much to the bioload. Whiptail Catfish or Twig Catfish [this one needs soft water, the Whiptail is OK with soft or medium hard], 1 of either or 1 of both, or 2 of either.


----------



## bigfish93 (Jul 7, 2009)

Byron said:


> That should work, with the live plants. You can add some substrate-type fish, I always think they add character to characin displays, and the small catfish I'm thinking of do not contribute much to the bioload. Whiptail Catfish or Twig Catfish [this one needs soft water, the Whiptail is OK with soft or medium hard], 1 of either or 1 of both, or 2 of either.


while I would love to add a whiptail catfish to my tank, I am a little confused. The fish profiles say it needs a 24" tank which I have and stays under 5". However, liveaquaria.com says it needs a 50 gallon tank and gets larger than 7". Both profiles also say that it needs some water movement. I will be using a sponge filter so I won't have much of that


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

bigfish93 said:


> while I would love to add a whiptail catfish to my tank, I am a little confused. The fish profiles say it needs a 24" tank which I have and stays under 5". However, liveaquaria.com says it needs a 50 gallon tank and gets larger than 7". Both profiles also say that it needs some water movement. I will be using a sponge filter so I won't have much of that


We're getting confused over species. This is another case where common names are terribly misleading. When I use "Whiptail Catfish" I know it will shade and that sends you to the species in our profile. I have had this fish for many years, and it has been one of the most peaceful and interesting fish in my tank. And it does not need water current.

But there are other "whiptail" fish available in stores that are much larger, may be more aggressive, and should be avoided in smaller tanks. Usually these are in the genus Loricaria, rather than Rineloricaria, though only a reputable fish store will have this sorted out. You have to go by appearance usually since fish may often be mis-identified in stores.


----------



## bigfish93 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thanks so much Byron. I will be getting some neon tetra and one whiptail catfish to start out. I may add one more to the tank later on down the road.


----------

